# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  homoseksualci i posvajanje

## Bomballurina

Danas je to nekako top tema, pa me zanima što vi mislite o tome?
Ja, u načelu, nemam ništa protiv. Ne smatram to bolešću i ne vidim na koji bi to način loše utjecalo na dijete.  Uostalom, što znamo o tome koliko npr. ima roditelja koji su homoseksualci (ne javno deklarirani), a ujedno imaju i sjajno odgojeno dijete. Ne mislim da bi dijete odgojeno u homoseksualnoj vezi bilo izloženo ikakvom lošem utjecaju, naravno ako ga ne posvoje psihopate, nema razloga da to dijete postane homoseksualac. Ono što smatram problemom jest neshvaćenost društva, i to bi, po mom mišljenju bila jedina patnja djeteta. Ali, društvo treba promjene i revolucije, zar ne?

----------


## primal

Ovo s mjesecom i suncem je vrhunac svega! Nisam mogla vjerovati da u saboru pričaju takve gluposti. Ne shvaćam, ako može samohrana majka/otac odgajati dijete, pa zašto ne bi mogli dvoje njih!? Strašno, prestrašno.

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam za klasicnu podjelu  :Grin:  . Dakle, za mamu i tatu.

----------


## čokolada

I ja.

----------


## Romina

> Ja sam za klasicnu podjelu  . Dakle, za mamu i tatu.


ovaj put se slažem sa Zoranom   :Kiss:

----------


## Bomballurina

Ok, ali voljela bih da objasnite zašto mislite da su idealni posvojitelji heteroseksualci. Ja bih, recimo, dala dijete na posvojenje i single osobama. Stvarno sam vidjela više puta kako djeca i samohrani roditelji uspostave neki predivan prijateljski odnos. Sigurno je najljepše kad dijete ima i mamu i tatu, ali kad to nije tako.....

----------


## hrčkić

pa djecu mogu posvojiti i single osobe, ili je barem tako bilo dok sam učila obiteljsko pravo i do unazad par godina (to je napravila i ona SDP-ova zastupnica, nemrem se sjetiti kak se zove). nemam niš protiv toga, ali definitivno nisam za posvajanje od strane homoseksualnih partnera, mislim da nije neki primjer za djecu i njihov razvoj, pa ma kako to nekom djelovalo zatucano...

----------


## čokolada

Nije to tako jednostavno...dijete istraumatizirano kojekakvim okolnostima prije posvajanja (možda nasilje/smrt u obitelji, boravak u ustanovi, seljenje po ustanovama), pa suočavanje s činjenicom da je posvojeno (kad doraste do dobi da mu se to kaže), pa većina djece u okolini ima "pravu" mamu i/ili tatu, a ono ima mamu "koja ga nije rodila"... posvojena djeca postavljaju i muče se s tisućama pitanja. 
Mislim da im ne treba još i dodatna trauma oko 2 tate ili 2 mame.

----------


## Bomballurina

Vidiš, čokolada, o tome nisam razmišljala. Imaš pravo. Iako isto mislim da je društvo to koje treba mijenjati, odnosno da 2 mame ili tate ne bi trebali biti nešto skandalozno.

----------


## ivana s

> Ja sam za klasicnu podjelu  . Dakle, za mamu i tatu.


i ja se slazem, konzerva   :Grin:

----------


## zea

U potpunosti sam protiv usvajanja djece. Neka se žene i rade što hoće, ali mislim da ako po prirodi homoseksualni parovi ne mogu imati dijete, da tako treba i biti u praktičnom životu. 
Slažem se s čokoladom da dijete iz takve obitelji može imati traume, i mislim da nitko nema pravo jednom djetetu staviti takav teret na leđa. To mi je ipak malo presebično.

----------


## narednica

Tko s kim spava iskljucivo je njegova stvar,no posvajanje djece ne bi dozvolila.Najprirodnije je da imaju mamu i tatu,a ne dvije mame ili tate.Mislim da bi takvoj zajednici djete moglo imati traume.

----------


## dalmatinka

i još jedna konzerva 
ja sam za mamu i tatu

----------


## LeeLoo

khm,i ja sa za klasičnu podjelu... 8)

----------


## maria71

za sada smo u većini   :Grin:  

no liberali još spavaju...............

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja sam protiv usvajanja, ali zato što mislim da bi zbog općeg stanja u društvu djeca patila kad bi shvatila da njihova obitelj nije ista kao i u većine (mada ne mislim da bi homoseksualci bili bolji ili gori roditelji od heteroseksualaca).

Inače, totalno mi je bezveze kad je glavni argument protiv dozvole homoseksualcima za usvajanje djece homoseksualnost koja bi kao takva pružala djetetu loš primjer - pa i homoseksualci su rođeni i odrasli (ugl.) u heteroseksualnim obiteljima pa su svejedno homoseksualci, bez obzira na primjer kojeg su imali u svojim roditeljima.

----------


## kinder

Baš sam s mm započela jutros tu temu i zaključak je slijedeći:
žao nam je što smo konzervativni u ovom slučaju , dijete-mama-tata !
Bojimo se da bi to moglo postati opće prihvaćeno ponašanje , iskreno imam 2 sina i ipak bi željela da nađu djevojku a ne dečka !  :Sad:

----------


## Lu

> Ja sam za klasicnu podjelu  . Dakle, za mamu i tatu.


i ja.

----------


## Lu

s tim da sam apsolutno da imaju sva prava, zenidbe, nasljedjivanja, podjele imovine i sl. 
samo sam protiv usvajanja. i to upravo iz onog razloga kojeg je neko naveo, da je to za dijete prevelik teret i da bi to bilo sebicno. a bas kao sto je cokolada rekla, tko zna koliko je trauma posvojeno dijete proslo prije posvajanja.
ne zato sta bi netko losije odgojio ili zato sta bi dijete moglo biti homoseksualno   :Rolling Eyes:  

ima puno bolesnijih zajednica u kojima djeca odrastaju a sastoje se od muske i zenske jedinke.

----------


## seni

> za sada smo u većini   
> 
> no liberali još spavaju...............


pa liberali ce nastaviti spavati, posto od ovakvih diskusija  trava nece bolje rasti.   :Razz:

----------


## daddycool

ovo mi miriši na svađu  :Smile: 
ali moram iznjeti svoje mišljenje, pa vi ospite drvlje i kamenje koliko god želite

idealna obitelj jest mama, tata i djeca
ali to je upravo to, idealna obitelj

mnoge obitelji su malo manje idealne, ali zbog toga nisu ništa manje vrijedne

dozvoljavanje posvajanja jednoj osobi, a to je kod nas dozvoljeno koliko znam, nija ništa bolje niti lošije od posvajanja od homoseksualnog para. štoviše, kako zakon, koji ne priznaje homoseksualne zajednice, može znati da li je osoba koja kao samostalan roditelj podnosi zahtjev za posvajanjem, nije ujedno i homoseksualac.

a vi koji spominjete traume i teret i ostale truć trać fore, pomislite kolika je trauma i teret odrastanje u domu BEZ iti jednog roditelja.

bolje roditelji homoseksualci koji će voljeti i brinuti se o djetetu, nego neki biološki roditelji o kojima čitamo po crnim kronikama.

----------


## daddycool

e da i još nekoliko stvari tek toliko da ne bi kasnije o tome raspravljali

NE, homoseksualizam se NE uči
NE, NE odlučuje se biti homoseksualac
NE postaje se homoseksualac, to ili jesi ili nisi

----------


## sabaleta

daddycool  :D 
Mi smo društvo u kojem se nitko ne usudi priznati da je homoseskualac, a ako prizna dobije sa bejzbol palicom. Koliko uopće poznajemo ljudi koji su drugačijeg seksualnog opredjeljenja? U našem društvu ti su ljudi izjednačeni s pedofilima i naravno da je stvorena klima da oni nisu pogodni za usvajanje. Rekla bih da se na ovom topicu očitava strah od nepoznatog.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> e da i još nekoliko stvari tek toliko da ne bi kasnije o tome raspravljali
> 
> NE, homoseksualizam se NE uči
> NE, NE odlučuje se biti homoseksualac
> NE postaje se homoseksualac, to ili jesi ili nisi


tako je  8) 

ja bih im dozvolila posvajanje, zašto ne? mislim da oni mogu biti jednako brižni roditelji.

na žalost bi djeca vjerojatno trpila gluposti od strane našeg predivnog zatucanog društva, no netko mora probiti led.

----------


## anchi pp

Klasika   :Grin:

----------


## ivonna

I ja sam konzerva  :Grin:

----------


## Inquirer

apsolutno potpisujem daddycool.

ja osobno znam neke homoseksualce koji su i prekrasni ljudi prije svega.
isto tako poznajem masu heteroseksualaca kojima ne bi ni macku povjerio.
a ako je to s kim spavas ili tko ti se svidja kriterij za bilo sto, sto onda misliti o ljudima koji su fanovi kluba koji nikad nece uci u prvu ligu, jesu li oni po defaultu luzeri koji ce lose odgajati djecu.
sto je slijedece. ne dati djecu ljudima koji slabo zaradjuju?

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja nemam ništa protiv homoseksualaca, ne bi imala ništa ni protiv toga da imaju djecu, ali kad se sjetim koje će to dijete prolaziti traume, i biti predmetom "upiranja prsta" jer ga odgajaju "pe*eri", kako će mu se djeca rugati u školi (jer htjeli- ne htjeli, djeca su okrutna što se toga tiče), ... ne znam baš :/ 
naše društvo treba promjene, ali zna se da one uvijek pooolako nastupaju...

----------


## ivarica

> no liberali još spavaju...............


da liberali.   :Razz:  
oni ne bi zakljucali topik   :Grin:  


daddycool, hvala   :Heart:  
tinkie winkie, promjene se ne dogadjaju preko noci, u pravu si,  ali promjene se dogadjaju *od tebe i mene i svih nas ovdje pa nadalje.*

----------


## čokolada

Oj, Dille?   :Grin:

----------

Oj, coksa!

----------

Htjedoh reci - ne treba mene ovdje... trava sasvim fino raste...  :Grin:

----------


## irenas

A što sa ženama koje žive u homoseksualnim zajednicama a mogu rađati djecu kad i koliko žele(prirodno ili potpomognuto). Hoćemo li takvu djecu uzimati iz roditeljskog doma samo zato što se to ne može nazvati idealnom obitelji? Puno je toga u najmanju ruku diskutabilno ali ovo što je rečeno u Saboru ovih dana i na koji način se o tome govorilo :shock: ........ sramotno

----------


## maria71

> Oj, Dille?





> Oj, coksa!



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJ!  pridružujem ,se bez poziva
 :Wink:

----------


## daddycool

> ali ovo što je rečeno u Saboru ovih dana i na koji način se o tome govorilo :shock: ........ sramotno


pa upravo ti je to najbolji pokazatelj, sabor odražava volju naroda
stara kineska veli "svaki narod ima vlast kakvu zaslužuje"

ali zato imamo svoj mozak da možemo zaključiti da nas vode mediokriteti, te da ih ne slijedimo

ivarica ima poptuno pravo, najlakše je ići nizvodno, samo oni koji se usude ići kontra mogu nešto postići

i ne, ja ne zagovaram homoseksualizam, samo ga nastojim razumijeti

sve je više kineza u ZG, pa što ćemo onda ako nam dijete jednog dana odluči se udati ili oženiti za jednog od njih? reći "nemoj, šta će ljudi reći"? i što ako vaše dijete bude homoseksualac i silno želi imati dijete?
stvarno bih bolio ćuti odgovore na ova pitanja od deklariranih "konzervi"

----------


## čokolada

Ma nemam ja ništa protiv homo-parova, neka se žene, rađaju/prave djecu kao i svi drugi samci ili parovi...ali imam protiv *usvajanja* djece iz gore navedenih razloga. 
Daddycool, kod nas je i dalje puno, puno više potencijalnih posvojitelja nego djece koja se MOGU posvojiti, tako da nema straha da će neko djetešce ostati u domu zato što zakon homoseksualcima ne omogućava posvojenje.
A da ne govorim da svaki razvedeni roditelj zna koliko je djetetu potreban i tata i mama   :Sad:  .

----------


## maria71

reći ću mu da ode živjeti u neku manje konzervativnu zemlju u kojoj ću ga rado posjećivati


ne zato jer ga se stidim,nego zato jer znam gdje živim ,ovdje je dovoljno imati jelte "sumnjivo " prezime pa da budeš parija........

----------


## ana.m

Meni se osobno to ne sviđa, jer po mom mišljenju to nije normalan odnos. Eto ja tako mislim. I nikad neću shvatiti homoseksualne odnose  :? 
Mislim da je to dovoljno i da sam napisala razlog,da se ne objašnjavam puno

----------


## daddycool

> Daddycool, kod nas je i dalje puno, puno više potencijalnih posvojitelja nego djece koja se MOGU posvojiti, tako da nema straha da će neko djetešce ostati u domu zato što zakon homoseksualcima ne omogućava posvojenje.


to je istina, ali isto tako to je i izgovor kojim se indirektno proglašava homoseksulce građanima drugog reda

po principu "kad više ne bude zaintresiranih heteroseksualaca onda će doći na red i homoseksualci" :bljuv:

----------


## Bomballurina

Ma, da, to mi je sve nekako dvostruki moral. 
Tko zna, možda se daddycool dade vezati, pa ga žena mlati bičem, možda maria 71 se swinga sve u 16, a dille voli samo misionarski. I otkud znate što radim ja, kolege s posla, prvi susjedi.....PA ŠTO ONDA???? Djeca ionako ne bi trebala znati što se u našim krevetima zbiva, kao što to ne trebaju znati niti moji prijatelji, niti meni treba podatak što koga pali da bih ga smatrala dobrim ili lošim čovjekom. Pa što je onda kod homoseksualaca drugačije? Svaki spolni odnos pred djetetom osuđujem, a naše seksualne sklonosti ne utječu na naše dijete.
 Zašto je alkoholizam društveno prihvatljiv, a držanje dvoje homića za ruke tako za osudu????  Eto, ne smatram to karakternom osobinom, mislim da zaslužuju odgajati djecu više nego neki saborski zastupnik, jer većina njih je duboko ogrezla u neke druge moralne zakone.

----------


## josie

> po principu "kad više ne bude zaintresiranih heteroseksualaca onda će doći na red i homoseksualci" :bljuv:


meni to uopće nije bljuv, sasvim je ok.
i ja imam nemali broj prijatelja homoseksualaca i ne mogu reći da su svi prototipi roditelja isto kako ne mogu to reći i za heteroseksualce.
stoga, slažem se sa gore navedenim čokoladinim argumentima.
a isto ne vidim razloga zašto gay muškarci ne bi imali svoju djecu:
dogovore se sa ženskim parom (pa i njima treba muškarac da bi zatrudnjele, ne?  :Wink:   ) i problem riješen.

----------


## čokolada

Slažem se da u nas homoseksualci *jesu* građani drugog reda u mnogim stvarima i da to treba mijenjati. Naravno da homoseksualna osoba *može* biti dobar roditelj. 
Ali u ovoj se raspravi malo miješaju kruške i jabuke...u ovom slučaju što je s pravima posvojenog djeteta? Želi li on i mamu i tatu? Samo tatu? Dvojicu tata? Dvije mame? 
Nije isto, ali po tom principu dozvolimo onda i da 60 godišnjaci posvajaju male bebe. Sigurno bi ih jako voljeli i pružili im puno ljubavi. Da li su takvi predpenzioneri zakinuti za roditeljski osjećaj? Što je s njihovim pravima? A ipak im nije dozvoljeno posvajati dijete, jer se gleda da sve bude u najboljem interesu djeteta.
Želim, zapravo, samo reći da stvari nisu crno-bijele.

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> po principu "kad više ne bude zaintresiranih heteroseksualaca onda će doći na red i homoseksualci" :bljuv:
> 
> 
> meni to uopće nije bljuv, sasvim je ok.
> i ja imam nemali broj prijatelja homoseksualaca i ne mogu reći da su svi prototipi roditelja isto kako ne mogu to reći i za heteroseksualce.


pa upravo zbog ovog što si napisala
seksualna orijentacija nije uzročno posljedično povezana sa kvalitetnim roditeljstvom

----------


## aries24

ja sam bez predrasuda
dobar čovjek/roditelj je dobar, loš je loš
bio on straight, gay ili ljubo ćesić rojs
kao što ocjenjuju podobnost svakog hetero para je li dobar potencijalni roditelj/usvojitelj, tako bi mogli i homo parove, po istom kriteriju
tko je od nas svojom zaslugom one sexualne orjentacije koje jest?
zar se priroda nije dovoljno poigrala, pa da im još i mi "normalni" krojimo sudbinu??
neće dijete postati gay samo zato što odrasta u takvom okruženju
u najgorem slučaju mogu postati tolerantni, bez predrasuda i otvoreni prema drugačijem
da je tako, ni jedan gay ne bi to bio jer je rastao u "normalnom" okruženju
ljudi se boje onoga što ne poznaju, osućuju to, a danas im je naš sabor još poslao i poruku da dobro razmišljaju i neka samo tako nastave
žalosno   :Sad:

----------


## daddycool

lijepo rečeno
potpisujem
sa moje strane EOD

----------


## irenas

Najgori argument koji sam čula je taj da kako bi okolina reagirala na njih,kako bi se druga djeca prema njima ponašala,dali bi im se rugala..itd? Iz toga izvlačim zaključak " ne dajmo im usvajati djecu jer ćemo ih *mi* čudno gledati a *naša* će im se djeca rugati"   Onda kad pitam takvog nekoga dali bi on dopuštao svom djetetu takvo ponašanje ljudi najćešće šute i ne znaju što bi rekli.

----------


## aries24

ovi liberali se kasno bude   :Razz:

----------


## maria71

> ovi liberali se kasno bude


ja sam postala svingerica,ajd i ti nabaci koji komentar,baš me zanima što ćeš ti postati   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

pročitaj par postova iznad  
ja cijepljena protiv konzervansa  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

> pročitaj par postova iznad  
> ja cijepljena protiv konzervansa


pih na fronti ostajemo mi ojkalice  :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

a padobranke?!

----------


## maria71

ja sam centar,gdje je desnica?

----------


## ms. ivy

> ali kad se sjetim koje će to dijete prolaziti traume, i biti predmetom "upiranja prsta" jer ga odgajaju "pe*eri", kako će mu se djeca rugati u školi (jer htjeli- ne htjeli, djeca su okrutna što se toga tiče)


makni pe*ere i imaš rečenicu koja se pojavljivala u topicima o MPO-bebama, biskupskoj konferenciji i inim divotama. i svi smo se složili da je to žalosno i sramotno. a sad je odjednom valjan argument.

----------


## apricot

naša djeca se neće rugati ako ih *mi* ne naučimo da se rugaju.
na nama je odgovornost!

----------


## hildegard

aries24 i daddycool u potpunosti se slažem s vama.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> idealna obitelj jest mama, tata i djeca
> ali to je upravo to, idealna obitelj
> 
> mnoge obitelji su malo manje idealne, ali zbog toga nisu ništa manje vrijedne
> 
> dozvoljavanje posvajanja jednoj osobi, a to je kod nas dozvoljeno koliko znam, nija ništa bolje niti lošije od posvajanja od homoseksualnog para. štoviše, kako zakon, koji ne priznaje homoseksualne zajednice, može znati da li je osoba koja kao samostalan roditelj podnosi zahtjev za posvajanjem, nije ujedno i homoseksualac.
> 
> a vi koji spominjete traume i teret i ostale truć trać fore, pomislite kolika je trauma i teret odrastanje u domu BEZ iti jednog roditelja.
> 
> bolje roditelji homoseksualci koji će voljeti i brinuti se o djetetu, nego neki biološki roditelji o kojima čitamo po crnim kronikama.



Inače nisam pobornik citiranja i potpisivanja tuđih postova, ali ovo je ono što mislim, ali ne bi znala tako lijepo napisati.

Iako mislim da su rasprave bespotrebne, jer da se zakonski i odobri teško da bi se realiziralo i jedno takvo posvojenje. Puno je manje djece nego parova zainteresiraih za posvojenje, i uvijek će prednost imati hetreroseksualno parovi.
Ali ako bi bilo "viška" djece, puno je bolje za njih da rastu u obitelji, neka to bude i homoseksualna, nego u domu,.

----------


## anki

ja sam za - da ne ponavljam sad sve argumente daddycoola i ostalih...

iako, činjenica je da je naše duštvo stravično konzervativno; pa ljudi se zgražavaju ako netko ima dijete a nije u braku, a di neće na ovak nešto...  i grozno mi je kad čujem komentare tipa: "da vidim 2 frajera kak se žnjaraju razbio bi ih"
 ne kužim od kud tolika mržnja  :?

----------


## Zorana

A otkud vama svima ideja da netko tko ne misli da je posvajanje djece ok, automatski mrzi homoseksualce i svrstava ih u nekakve skupine ljudi drugog reda i slicno?

----------


## dijanam

> Danas je to nekako top tema, pa me zanima što vi mislite o tome?
> Ja, u načelu, nemam ništa protiv. Ne smatram to bolešću i ne vidim na koji bi to način loše utjecalo na dijete.  Uostalom, što znamo o tome koliko npr. ima roditelja koji su homoseksualci (ne javno deklarirani), a ujedno imaju i sjajno odgojeno dijete. Ne mislim da bi dijete odgojeno u homoseksualnoj vezi bilo izloženo ikakvom lošem utjecaju, naravno ako ga ne posvoje psihopate, nema razloga da to dijete postane homoseksualac. Ono što smatram problemom jest neshvaćenost društva, i to bi, po mom mišljenju bila jedina patnja djeteta. Ali, društvo treba promjene i revolucije, zar ne?


Citirala sam prvi post na ovom topiku, Bomballurin post, koja "nema nista protiv" i ne vidi u tome nista lose ali je ipak ovu temu stavila pod KAMO S OVIM umjesto na POSVAJANJE DJETETA jer ni sama ne zna kamo bi s tim   :Smile:

----------


## Bomballurina

Nije istina da nisam znala kamo s topicom, istina je da nisam nimalo razmišljala o tome. 
Oajme Maria71, pa ja sam samo skrolala i prepisivala nickove, ne ljutiš se, jel?  :Love:   To je bilo, nako...radi primjera....

----------


## anki

> A otkud vama svima ideja da netko tko ne misli da je posvajanje djece ok, automatski mrzi homoseksualce i svrstava ih u nekakve skupine ljudi drugog reda i slicno?


pa čekaj; ako  misliš da nije ok da netko posvoji dijete, znaci da smatraš da s njim nešto nije u redu, jel tak? ne mora znaciti da ga mrziš, ali si ga svrstala u određenu skupinu....

----------


## pinocchio

u nekom mom zamišljenom idealnom svijetu homo parovi bi u svojim pravima bili potpuno izjednačeni s hetero parovi, ali u ovom ...joj, ne znam. 
pa ipak, kada bi susjedi mislili da dijete živi s majkom i njezinom sestrom ili pak ocem i njegovim bratom sve bi bilo ok...čudno smo mi društvo :/

----------


## josie

jasno da je- u skupinu homoseksualne orijentiranosti, jednako kako se ja smatram pripadnikom skupine heteroseksualne orijentiranosti.
ali ne u skupinu drugog, osmog ili četrdesetiprvog reda.
vjerujem da ovdje nitko ne smatra da je netko niži od drugog (ne mislim, naravno, na centimetre i ostale dužne jedinice).

----------


## anki

ako neka skupina nema ista prava kao i neka druga, onda baš i nisu u istom redu....

----------


## aries24

činjenica je da nezbrinuta djeca već nose "pečat" (oni su iz doma, njih su roditelji napustili,...) tako da mi taj argument da bi bili obilježeni i nije nešto
ako već moraju biti obilježeni, onda barem neka imaju zaleđe, nekoga tko im može pružiti više ljubavi od odgajateljice u domu i sigurnu budućnost, a ne da s 18 moraju na ulicu!!
društvu ne treba puno da bi nekoga etiketiralo
dovoljno je da u školi nemaš najnoviji mob, markiranu robu i štatijaznam

i da, to društvo smo mi, mijenjajmo ga počevši od sebe

----------


## apricot

ako je izgovor ruganje u školi... bez veze!
djeca uvijek nađu nešto zbog čega će se rugati, bio to veliki nos, klempave uši, debela mama ili gay tata. svejedno!
važan je medij kojemu će to prenijeti.
opet mi.
ako me nije briga što ivica iz treće klupe ima velika stopala... zašto bi me bilo briga zove li svoje staratelje mamom i tatom ili mujom i stjepanom?

----------


## Zorana

Anki, kod posvajanja djece postoje odredjena pravila koja odredjuju ljude koji su podobni za posvajanje djece. Ne znaci da su svi drugi ludjaci, svrstani u odredjene skupine, nego da su ta pravila tu kako bi se radilo u najboljem interesu djece. Ne radi se tu uopce o interesu homoseksualaca niti vidim zasto bi njihovo pravo i interes bili ispred interesa i prava bilo kojeg djeteta.

----------


## branka1

I ja potpisujem daddycool i slična razmišljanja. I baš sam bila ogorčena na tu saborsku raspravu. 

A recite vi koji drukčije mislite, jel bolje da dijete odrasta u domu za napuštenu djecu, s 18 g. ga izbace van i onda, u nemogućnosti da se snađe u današnjem svijetu jer je potpuno neprilagođeno, završi na cesti ili na glavnom kolodvoru kao žrtve onih pedofila o kojima se nedavno pričalo ili cure u Gajevoj i sl. 
Ovo JE ekstreman slučaj, ali zar im ne bi bilo bolje u obitelji s dvije mame ili dva tate koji bi ih obožavali, nego u domu?

I ne mislim da bi oni obavezno imali "iskrivljeno" mišljenje o obitelji kao takvoj zato što nemaju regularne mamu i tatu kao i svi. Jer  ipak živimo u heteroseksualnom svijetu i vjerojatno bi samo naučili da je njihova obitelj malo drukčija, a ne sve ostale koje ih okružuju. Osim toga, kao što je već rečeno, homoseksualac ili jesi ili nisi, s tim se rodiš, dakle ako oni nisu rođeni takvi ne vjerujem ni da bi to mogli naučiti i preuzeti od svojih roditelja

----------


## josie

ako je ova tvrdnja točna,




> kod nas je i dalje puno, puno više potencijalnih posvojitelja nego djece koja se MOGU posvojiti, tako da nema straha da će neko djetešce ostati u domu zato što zakon homoseksualcima ne omogućava posvojenje.


onda takvi argumenti poput " rađe da djete odgajaju gay parovi nego domovi", ne stoji.
sumnjam da će se problem velikog broja djece u domovima, i njihov odlazak iz istih na ulicu, riješiti, ako se odnos prema  gay posvajateljima promjeni.

----------


## Brunda

> homoseksualac ili jesi ili nisi, s tim se rodiš, dakle ako oni nisu rođeni takvi ne vjerujem ni da bi to mogli naučiti i preuzeti od svojih roditelja


Vidiš, ja sam neki dan čula zanimljiv podatak, a to je da je samo mali postotak homoseksualaca tako rođen. Ostali su to postali slijedom okolnosti u svom životu. 
Ne želim se uključivati u raspravu, ali bilo bi interesantno i taj podatak provijeriti.

----------


## anki

> Anki, kod posvajanja djece postoje odredjena pravila koja odredjuju ljude koji su podobni za posvajanje djece. Ne znaci da su svi drugi ludjaci, svrstani u odredjene skupine, nego da su ta pravila tu kako bi se radilo u najboljem interesu djece. Ne radi se tu uopce o interesu homoseksualaca niti vidim zasto bi njihovo pravo i interes bili ispred interesa i prava bilo kojeg djeteta.


pa evo, gledano sa strane djece...da li bi im bilo bolje da ih posvoji samohrani roditelj ili par homoseksualaca?

po meni je osnovni problem što su ljudi puni predrasuda i kad im netko spomene homoseksualce odmah svi pomisle na razularene zabave, perverzije i nemoral. a to zapravo uopće nije tako. i oni žive normalno u zajednici kao i heteroseksualci; kao cimeri; kao kad dijete živi sa mamom i bakom ili mamom i tetom....
zašto jedan takav par ne bi mogao djeci pružiti dom pun ljubavi? netko je već prije napisao-pa ne budu  imali seksualne odnose pred djecom, ili se žvaljakali i žnjarali-to je neprimjereno i za heteroseksualce.

i tu se uopće ne radi o tome da su prava homoseksualaca ispred interesa djece; radi se o tome da li imaju jednaka prava kao heteroseksualci...

----------


## anki

> Vidiš, ja sam neki dan čula zanimljiv podatak, a to je da je samo mali postotak homoseksualaca tako rođen. *Ostali su to postali slijedom okolnosti u svom životu.* Ne želim se uključivati u raspravu, ali bilo bi interesantno i taj podatak provijeriti.


kaj to znaci? da se svatko može "preobratiti"?

----------


## Brunda

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidiš, ja sam neki dan čula zanimljiv podatak, a to je da je samo mali postotak homoseksualaca tako rođen. *Ostali su to postali slijedom okolnosti u svom životu.* Ne želim se uključivati u raspravu, ali bilo bi interesantno i taj podatak provijeriti.
> 
> 
> kaj to znaci? da se svatko može "preobratiti"?


Ne znam. Ovaj podatak sam čula od cure koja je završila teologiju i kaže da su imali neki predmet na faksu gdje su obrađivali i ove teme. Spominjala je zlostavljanje, pedofiliju... 
Šokiralo me što je spomenula, mislim, postotak od samo oko 5% homoseksualaca koji su tako rođeni.

----------


## tanjads

> idealna obitelj jest mama, tata i djeca
> ali to je upravo to, idealna obitelj
> 
> mnoge obitelji su malo manje idealne, ali zbog toga nisu ništa manje vrijedne
> 
> dozvoljavanje posvajanja jednoj osobi, a to je kod nas dozvoljeno koliko znam, nija ništa bolje niti lošije od posvajanja od homoseksualnog para. štoviše, kako zakon, koji ne priznaje homoseksualne zajednice, može znati da li je osoba koja kao samostalan roditelj podnosi zahtjev za posvajanjem, nije ujedno i homoseksualac.
> 
> a vi koji spominjete traume i teret i ostale truć trać fore, pomislite kolika je trauma i teret odrastanje u domu BEZ iti jednog roditelja.
> 
> bolje roditelji homoseksualci koji će voljeti i brinuti se o djetetu, nego neki biološki roditelji o kojima čitamo po crnim kronikama.


Potpisujem. Nemam uopce zelje dalje pojasnjavet.

A sto se tice urodjene i neurodjene homoseksualnosti-postoji citav niz dokaza u korist teze da se homoseksualnost (najcesce) ne uci. Izmedju ostalog i istrazivanja gradje mozga. Meni se cini dosta logicno, posebno u ovako homofobnim drustvima, kao sto je nase. Mislim da bi svaki homoseksualac u pubertetu izabrao heteroseksualnost da je ikako mogao. Oni koji su na granici izmedju te dvije opcije (jer to nije 0 i 1 vec cijeli kontinuum seksualnosti) vjerojatno   izaberu heteroseksualnost jer je to puno laksi izbor. Ili se odluce za celibat, pa ne moraju birati.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ne znam. Ovaj podatak sam čula od cure koja je završila teologiju i kaže da su imali neki predmet na faksu gdje su obrađivali i ove teme. Spominjala je zlostavljanje, pedofiliju... 
> Šokiralo me što je spomenula, mislim, postotak od samo oko 5% homoseksualaca koji su tako rođeni.


Ne bi htjela nikoga vrijeđati, ali mislim da oni uče na faksu i o štetnosti kontracepcije, umjetne oplodnje...

----------


## aries24

> Ne znam. Ovaj podatak sam čula od cure koja je završila teologiju i kaže da su imali neki predmet na faksu gdje su obrađivali i ove teme. Spominjala je zlostavljanje, pedofiliju... 
> Šokiralo me što je spomenula, mislim, postotak od samo oko 5% homoseksualaca koji su tako rođeni.


hm, sad kad kažeš teologija, čudno mi je i da su onih 5% priznali :/ 
baš me zanima što su  i da li su uopće učili o gay svećenicima, a da ne spominjem svećenike pedofile, (ne želim to dvoje miješati, nije tema, a ni ista kategorija "orjentacije")

ajde, neka ih je i 5%, onda teologija priznaje da  je njih bog takvima stvorio, ili imaju neko drugo objašnjenje, tipa "i bogu se potkrade roba s greškom"???
opet smo se udaljili od teme, ali stvarno mi je teško zamisliti da je 95% gay populacije svjesno izabralo život u strahu od roditelja, okoline, predrasude, mržnju, lišenost djece...

----------


## Bomballurina

Koliko sam čitala, mislim da to nema veze. Kao što je to netko već rekao ili jesi ili nisi. Također sam čitala da veću vjerojatnost za homoseksualizam imaju djeca čije su majke u trudnoći uzimale hormone.
Poznajem mnogo homoseksualaca i jedino što sam u razgovoru s njima našla zajedničko jest da je recimo kod 50 posto njih u braku roditelja otac bio dosta dominantan.

----------


## Vishnja

Mislim da kvalitet roditeljstva zaista nema veze sa seksualnom orijentacijom. Poznajem momka odraslog sa mamom i 'tetom", prihvacenog, normalnog, pametnog i skroz na mestu, koji je sa 30-tak pozeleo hetero-porodicu i sada ima zenu i dvoje decice.
Svi smo oduvek znali prirodu odnosa izmedju njegovih staratelja, i on nikada zbog toga nije imao problema u drustvu.
Ali, na zalost, u ovoj zemlji gde sam ja glavni gradovi nisu reprezentativni uzorak citave populacije kada je u pitanju tolerancija, kultura, odsustvo nacionalizma i drugih -izama. Vecina je ipak zadojena mrznjom prema razlicitima od sebe, spremna da ih surovo odbaci u trenutku kada iskoce iz gomile mediokriteta. To je ono cega bih se ja licno plasila kada je u pitanju navedena tema. Ali, kako neko vec rece, mi smo ti koji treba da menjamo, i ako stalno budemo isli linijom manjeg otpora prema netoleranciji bilo koje vrste, mi je u stvari precutno podrzavamo.

----------


## Minnie

> 50 posto njih u braku roditelja otac bio dosta dominantan.


A kod drugih 50% je majka bila dominantna? Ili je kod drugih 50% bilo majčine dominacije + recimo potpune ravnopravnosti, pa to samo oslikava naše društvo baš kako ono jest, patrijarhalno.

Pa kad ja pogledam obitelji u kojima su odrasli naši roditelji (mislim na Dalmaciju), pa to je redom sve patrijarhalno. Ako je bilo u tim obiteljima homoseksualaca, naravno da su oni rođeni u obiteljima u kojima je otac dominantan i u kojima je on glava obitelji, u drugačijima i nisu mogli biti rođeni.

----------


## branka1

[/quote="Brunda"]Ne znam. Ovaj podatak sam čula od cure koja je završila teologiju i kaže da su imali neki predmet na faksu gdje su obrađivali i ove teme. Spominjala je zlostavljanje, pedofiliju... 
Šokiralo me što je spomenula, mislim, postotak od samo oko 5% homoseksualaca koji su tako rođeni.[quote]


Paaa, ne želim biti zločesta, ali malo mi je indikativno što su to učili baš na teologiji. 
Nisam nikoga željela uvrijediti, ali mislim da bi trebalo pitati i fiziologe, antropologe i sl

----------


## irenas

> po meni je osnovni problem što su ljudi puni predrasuda i kad im netko spomene homoseksualce odmah svi pomisle na razularene zabave, perverzije i nemoral. 
> ...


.......na pedofiliju   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sanja

daddycool & co - palac gore, kapa dolje.  :Smile:  

Inače, znate li da su zbog "nemorala i vrijeđanja javnosti" do kojeg dolazi uslijed spominjanja jednoroditeljskih obitelji ta vrsta obiteljske institucije dugo vremena bila zabranjena u udžbenicima za osnovne škole? Kad se konkretno kod nas pojavio prvi udžbenik iz engleskog u kojem se spominje dijete rastavljenih roditelja (u sklopu lekcije u kojoj se uče imena za obiteljske odnose), jedva je prošao komisiju, čiji su članovi tvrdili da se riječi "separated" i "divorced" mogu naučiti i na neke druge načine te da im se treba dati negativan prizvuk, kako "djeci ne bi padalo na pamet da je razvod opcija za oženjene ljude". Zabrana nije prošla.

Danas, na sreću, znamo drugačije i prihvaćamo jednoroditeljske obitelji kao i one "klasične".  :Smile:  

Jednog ćemo dana, nadam se uskoro, i homoseksualne obitelji prihvaćati na jednak i ravnopravan način.  :Smile:

----------


## branka1

Sanja, strašno. 

Nedavno je i Dorica Nikolić imala sličan ispad, ali ispostavilo se da je krivo shvaćena   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja, strašno.


Da, strašno. :/  To mi je pričala jedna profesorica engleskog koja je sjedila u tim komisijama. Mislim da je to bilo negdje krajem sedamdesetih godina.

Iako, meni je još strašnije da se takve i slične rasprave ponavljaju trideset godina kasnije, samo s drugim likovima u glavnim ulogama.




> Nedavno je i Dorica Nikolić imala sličan ispad, ali ispostavilo se da je krivo shvaćena


Što je uspjela izvaliti?

----------


## branka1

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18642

----------


## dijanam

Citam ovo i ne mogu vjerovati kako jednostrano se moze gledati na jedan problem.

Na stranu uopce stavovi o istospolnoj orijentaciji, ajmo samo malo pokusati ne biti "cool" i "inn", nego biti trezveni i pogledati na stvar tako da na prvo mjesto stavimo djetetovo dobro. Okosnicu prava djeteta i temelj ostvarenja svih drugih prava iz Konvencije o zastiti djeteta cini PRAVO DJETETA NA OBITELJSKI ZIVOT. Psiholozi koji se bave razvojem djeteta ponavljaju da je


> obitelj koju cine majka, otac i djeca najpozeljnji okvir obiteljskog zivota koji svojom strukturom djetetu moze pruziti optimalne uvjete za njegov psihofizicki razvoj. Majka i otac jednako su vazni za djetetov razvoj, iako svatko od njih drugacije utjece na dijete.


(Males, 1999).
Dakle, ovo gore je NAJPOZELJNIJI okvir obiteljskog zivota, a ako, spletom zivotnih okolnosti on izostane (na zalost djeteta, a najcesce i roditelja), onda je pravno, socioloski, psiholoski i kako god zelite, najbolje da se djetetu omoguci najblizi moguci okvir. Zbog toga se kod usvajanja daje prednost paru (uz brojne druge karakteristike).

Citiram jos Dubravku Hrabar sa Katedre za obiteljsko pravo Pravnog fakulteta i time zavrsavam svoj dio jer sam od onih sto se rano dizu   :Wink:  .




> Usprkos sve vecim nastojanjima istospolno otijentiranih osoba koje imaju djecu iz ranijih heteroseksualnih veza, Evropski sud njihove odnose stavlja pod zastitu prava na postovanje privatnog zivota, a ne obiteljskog zivota.

----------


## TATA MATA

Khm, khm !
Vidim da su se liberali probudili.   :Laughing:  
Moje mišljenje je:
Homoseksualizam nije "normalno" ponašanje, a to zakljucujem iz cisto prirodnih razloga jer da nije tako onda ljudska rasa ne bi opstala.
Samim time smatram kako nije normalno da takvi parovi posvajaju klince.

Bez obzira na moja vjerska uvjerenja cini mi se da bi takvi ljudovi morali ici u neke ustanove na liječenja kao što bi morali ici i pedofili, manijaci, alkoholicari, narkici....

Nabrajanje primjera je u ovom slucaju bedasto jer naravno da ima svakakvih "normalnih" obitelji koje su katastrofa iz ovih ili onih razloga ali *cvrsto stojim kod toga da se neke granice ne smiju prelaziti !!!*

Na kraju cemo zivjeti u drustvu gdje ce manjina odrđivat vecini kaj da radi jer se osjecaju ugrozenima !
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

Svijet polako ide prema svome kraju......  :Grin:  

ja se u načelu slažem s tatamatom

*Na kraju cemo zivjeti u drustvu gdje ce manjina određivat vecini kaj da radi jer se osjecaju ugrozenima ! 
*

----------


## Lutonjica

molim vas da ne izjednačavate homoseksualizam sa pedofilijom, ovisnostima i ostalom psihopatologijom.

----------


## daddycool

> Bez obzira na moja vjerska uvjerenja cini mi se da bi takvi ljudovi morali ici u neke ustanove na liječenja kao što bi morali ici i pedofili, manijaci, alkoholicari, narkici....


pušaći ?

----------


## apricot

dragi lastane!
ja jedem previše čokolade. moram li na liječenje?

----------


## TATA MATA

> molim vas da ne izjednačavate homoseksualizam sa pedofilijom, ovisnostima i ostalom psihopatologijom.


Nije to nikakvo izjednacavanje samo sam napisao da bi se po mom skromnom misljenju ti ljudovi trebali lijeciti !

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> dragi lastane!
> ja jedem previše čokolade. moram li na liječenje?


Ne, ti ideš u ustanovu za opsesivne čistunce.

----------


## daddycool

znam da sam napisao EOD
i da si sad serem u usta, ali nemrem izdržat

dajte molim vas sve one kojih se bojimo, koje ne razumijemo i koji su drukčiji od nas, stavite na goli otok i bacite atomsku bombu

ono dvoje "normalnih" koji ostanu neka budu Adam i Seva

----------


## TATA MATA

DA i pušaći !
A kolko ja znam i postoje ljecilista za sve.
Pusacima ce se i zabranit pusenje na javnim mjestima...posao ce dobiti PUNO prije nepusaci nego pusaci i da ne nabrajam dalje.
Ocito su pusaci STRAŠNA prijetnja ljudskom rodu.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Nije to nikakvo izjednacavanje samo sam napisao da bi se po mom skromnom misljenju ti ljudovi trebali lijeciti !


Nema ničega skromnog u tome da ti određuješ tko je "normalan/zdrav", a tko "nenormalan/bolestan". 
Što je sljedeće - ispitati potencijalne posvajatelje u kojim se položajima seksaju? Zabraniti posvajanje svim parovima koji prakticiraju oralni i/ili analni seks jer, pobogu, to rade samo homoseksualci?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TATA MATA

> dajte molim vas sve one kojih se bojimo, koje ne razumijemo i koji su drukčiji od nas, stavite na goli otok i bacite atomsku bombu


Vidim da se pocelo karikirat a to mi se nikako ne sviđa !

Nije mi jasno zasto nitko nije komentirao ovu moju recenicu ?
"Homoseksualizam nije "normalno" ponašanje, a to zakljucujem iz cisto prirodnih razloga jer da nije tako onda ljudska rasa ne bi opstala. "

----------


## mommy_plesačica

I među životinjama ima homoseksualnosti, ali nisam primijetila da je to razlog izumiranja bilo koje vrste.

----------


## ms. ivy

evo krenule nebuloze   :Razz:  

apri, ne treba ti liječenje... još! :belj:

daddycool, thumbs up!

----------


## maria71

> I među životinjama ima homoseksualnosti, ali nisam primijetila da je to razlog izumiranja bilo koje vrste.


ja sam na svoje oči vidjela kokoši lezbijke jer im gazdarica nije dala pijetla jer je mrzila muški rod općenito...........

a od ostalih znam z a pingvine

----------


## ninet

Meni je totalno diletantski da izrazavam svoje osudjivanje ili odobravanje necega o cemu nemam pojma. Koliko ja poznajem homoseksualnih parova s usvojenom djecom? 0!
I kako na osnovu toga mogu znati da li takva obitelj i kako funkcionise? Pa nikako...ako necu nagadjati i zapasti u predrasude. 

Ako neko od diskutanata poznaje takvu obitelj, bas bih voljela da nam prenese iskustva.  :Saint:

----------


## apricot

u jučerašnjem jutarnjem cijeli prilog o gej-životinjama.

----------


## Audrey

Probudio se još jedan liberal.
Daddycool  8) .

----------


## apricot

> Ako neko od diskutanata poznaje takvu obitelj, bas bih voljela da nam prenese iskustva.


Evo, baš nagovaram Eltona i Davida na posvajanje - pa cu vam dati informacije iz prve ruke.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> ja sam na svoje oči vidjela kokoši lezbijke jer im gazdarica nije dala pijetla jer je mrzila muški rod općenito...........


:padam:
Ja sam viđala homoseksualne pse - i ženke i mužjake. Tko bi rekao, čovjekov najbolji prijatelj?!   :Razz:

----------


## TATA MATA

> I među životinjama ima homoseksualnosti,


Da i ?
Bas zgodna usporedba  moram priznat !

A s druge strane kolko je meni poznati ipak neke vrste izumiru iz razno raznih razloga ali potpuno nepotrebno je sad i njih uplitata u ove nase rasprave.

Mommy zar ti stvarno mislis da ljudska rasa moze opstat sa istospolnim brakovima ?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> molim vas da ne izjednačavate homoseksualizam sa pedofilijom, ovisnostima i ostalom psihopatologijom.
> 
> 
> Nije to nikakvo izjednacavanje samo sam napisao da bi se po mom skromnom misljenju ti ljudovi trebali lijeciti !


da nisi mislio izjednačiti, onda bi samo napisao da misliš da se trebaju ići liječiti u neku ustanovu. i točka.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Da, vjerujem. Zato jer i ako se legaliziraju gay brakovi ja neću pohrliti udati se za najbolju frendicu. Naime, (ponavljaj za mnom), ljudi su različiti. Neki su hetero, neki su homo, a neki biseksualni i to neće promijeniti zakon o posvajanju ili legalizaciji gay brakova.

----------


## pinocchio

> Homoseksualizam nije "normalno" ponašanje


koliko god imala dobro mišljenje o sebi ne bih se usudila dati si za pravo da ovako sudim o nečijem benignom ponašanju. ne kužim, kaj te tu vrijeđa? njihova iskrenost, sposobnost da vole, da budu drugačiji ili njihova hrabrost? 




> a to zakljucujem iz cisto prirodnih razloga jer da nije tako onda ljudska rasa ne bi opstala.


usuđujem se zaključiti da su sve nestale i ugrožene vrste bile homo orijentacije kao npr. dinosauri, sredozemna medvjedica i ini.




> Na kraju cemo zivjeti u drustvu gdje ce manjina odrđivat vecini kaj da radi jer se osjecaju ugrozenima !


u protivnom, većina ima sva prava ugrožavati manjinu...

i za kraj  :Mad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Citiram jos Dubravku Hrabar sa Katedre za obiteljsko pravo Pravnog fakulteta i time zavrsavam svoj dio jer sam od onih sto se rano dizu   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Usprkos sve vecim nastojanjima istospolno orijentiranih osoba koje imaju djecu iz ranijih heteroseksualnih veza, Evropski sud njihove odnose stavlja pod zastitu prava na postovanje privatnog zivota, a ne obiteljskog zivota.


I ja bih malo citirala jednu izjavu Dubravke Hrabar, predstojnice Katedre za obiteljsko pravo na Pravnom fakultetu, glede rasprave o nasilju nad djecom u Hrvatskoj, koja je izašla 7.7.2004 u Jutarnjem listu.
Izjavila kako je to strašno ali "da svaki roditelj zna kako je ponekad NUŽNO udariti dijete po guzi kao metodu odgoja". 

Toliko o D.H. i njezinoj mjerodavnosti.   :Rolling Eyes:  

O temi ne bih.[/b]

----------


## TATA MATA

> TATA MATA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


O.K. 
Moja poruka je bila da se svi homoseksualci moraju lijeciti posto smatram da je to bolest.

----------


## TATA MATA

> koliko god imala dobro mišljenje o sebi ne bih se usudila dati si za pravo da ovako sudim o nečijem benignom ponašanju. ne kužim, kaj te tu vrijeđa? njihova iskrenost, sposobnost da vole, da budu drugačiji ili njihova hrabrost?


Mene apsolutni niš ne vrijeđa...samo iznosim svoje mišljenje i NE sudim nikoga...isto kao sto ti iznosis svoje misljenje !




> usuđujem se zaključiti da su sve nestale i ugrožene vrste bile homo orijentacije kao npr. dinosauri, sredozemna medvjedica i ini.


Ne zelim uspoređivat ljude sa zivotinjama !





> u protivnom, većina ima sva prava ugrožavati manjinu...


Cime ih vecina ugrozava...jel im tko brani da se žnjaraju ?
Jel im tko brani se razmnozavaju ? 
AHA...to nemogu sami...oprosti !  :Wink:  

i za kraj  8)

----------


## Luna Rocco

Btw, Tata mata, da se na onaj tvoj popis ljudi koje treba liječiti dodaju oni koji ne znaju razliku između č i ć, ne bi se ni ti dobro proveo.  :Razz:

----------


## dijanam

> Toliko o D.H. i njezinoj mjerodavnosti.


To ne mijenja nista na cinjenici da:




> *Evropski sud njihove odnose stavlja pod zastitu prava na postovanje privatnog zivota, a ne obiteljskog zivota*

----------


## TATA MATA

> Btw, Tata mata, da se na onaj tvoj popis ljudi koje treba liječiti dodaju oni koji ne znaju razliku između č i ć, ne bi se ni ti dobro proveo.


Kaj da ti velim Luna osim BRAVO, bas si super !  :D 
Daljni kometari su suvisni...hahahahah.

----------


## anki

> ja sam na svoje oči vidjela kokoši lezbijke


  :Laughing:   daj nam, molim te, reci kaj su te dve radile? kljucale se po intimnim mjestima?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Ja se ovde slazem s dijanom i tatamatom. I valjda iskljucujem iz rasprave. Dosadilo bi biti zaostala medju cool ekipom.  :Razz:

----------


## MajaMajica

> reći ću mu da ode živjeti u neku manje konzervativnu zemlju u kojoj ću ga rado posjećivati
> 
> 
> ne zato jer ga se stidim,nego zato jer znam gdje živim ,ovdje je dovoljno imati jelte "sumnjivo " prezime pa da budeš parija........


Od cijele rasprave popizdim najviše na ovo..pa ljudi dajte se osvrnite oko sebe..o kojim vi naprednim zemljama govorite?! O kojem liberalizmu? 
Šta me briga tko s kim spava, šta me briga tko je šta dok mene ne ugrožava?! O.K., naravno da ću reagirat da netko zlostavlja ženu ili dijete koje i ne poznajem, ali inače..Ma hebe me se..

I onda mi ide na živce kad se stalno prikazuje Hrvatska kao zemlja u kojoj su svi zadrti, nasilni, zatucani..(a zaboravljamo da imamo i rat iza sebe!)

Pa skandinavske zemlje su kao strašno napredne i liberalne, a u dokumentarcu na HTV-u je iznesen podatak da je trenutno u svijetu najveći broj zlostavljača i zlostavljanih žena, kao i manjinskih zajednica ili podskupina društva
Fala ti Bože di živimo!

----------


## Arwen

dok čitam postove tatemate i sličnih samo se pitam ajme meni
gdje živim i gdje će mi moje dijete sutra živiti,tužno i žalosno
daddycool  8)  :D

----------


## TATA MATA

> dok čitam postove tatemate i sličnih samo se pitam ajme meni
> gdje živim i gdje će mi moje dijete sutra živiti,tužno i žalosno


Cuj moram ti priznat da se i ja ponekad pitam di ja to zivim i kaj tebi slicni sebi vrte u svojoj glavi ?
Sve to poravdavate i sutite dok se ne desi vama kao sto je ne znam tko rekao da...NEMA NISTA PROTIV DOK SE NE DIRA NJU !

Ajde ukljucite mozak malo i shvatite da je onda kasno !!!

----------


## Arwen

tatamata ne želim se svađati
i bilo bi mi puno bolje da mi mozak nije uključen prolazila bi kroz
život baš me boli briga za sve,a ovake se na takvu netolerantnost
koju ti promoviraš zgrozim 
i da nisam ljuta nego beskrajno tužna  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Arwen

još samo nešto,nemoraš vikati čitam dobro i bez toga

----------


## TATA MATA

Ma ni ja se ne svadam samo iznosim svoj stav na koji imam pravo !
Na zalost nisam tolko inteligentan u iznosenju stavova kao Luna pa mi je nemoj zamjerit.

Na zalost mene i meni slicne svi vi ultracool i prosvijetljeni roditelju nazivate zaostalima i konzervama za koje bi bilo najbolje da presele u Afriku papriku kako bi ultracool roditelji uplakivali tuzne homo price.

Ajde, ajde...  :Wink:

----------


## Audrey

tatek, osobno mislim da ljudi previše guraju svoje nosove tamo gdje im nije mjesto i da prvo trebaju pomesti pred svojim vratima. Nisu mi jasni ljudi koje brine kaj ja znam porast homoseksualizma u svijetu, a ne brine ih raspad vlastitih obitelji.
i da, ja sam jedna od onih koje nemaju ništa protiv dok se ne dira njih... osim ako se radi o nasilju i zlostavljanju. A homo nisu ništa više naslilnici i zlostavljači od hetero.

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam beskrajno tuzna kad vidim da se prava homoseksualaca stavljaju ispred prava djece.  :Crying or Very sad:  
U biti me to nervira sto se stalno izdvaja ta rijec homoseksualac ko da se radi o Marsovcima. Mislim ono, nek spava tko s kim hoce. Ako se radi o odraslim, punoljetnim osobama, njihov problem. Ali pretuzno mi je da se prepucavanje oko njihovih prava svelo na nesto sto se lomi preko djecjih ledja.  
Rekla sam bila da necu, al stvarno mi je zlo od takvih "jadni mi ugrozeni" prica. A pogotovo od ovih insinuacija da se nekog mrzi jer se misli da je u djecjem interesu uvijek teziti prema "idealnoj" slici obitelji.

----------


## Elly

> Ako neko od diskutanata poznaje takvu obitelj, bas bih voljela da nam prenese iskustva.


Ja poznam 'cak' dvije takve obitelji. Oba para su Amerikanci, super su roditelji i o njima imam jako dobro misljenje (bolje nego o _nekim_ hetero-parovima/roditeljima koje poznajem). 

Jedan par su muskarci; njihova curica je zaceta tako da je jedan dao spermu sestri od njegovog partnera koja je bila surogat-majka, tako da je djevojcica s oba roditelja povezana i bioloski - jedan joj je otac, a drugi ujak. 

Drugi par su zene, mjesovite kulture (jedna je Amerikanka kineskog podrijetla, a druga 'cista' Amerikanka). I oni imaju curicu - jedna od njih joj je bioloska majka (odabrale su nepoznatog donora). 

U biti se tu ne radi o posvajanju (odnosno, posvaja samo jedan partner jer je drugi s djetetom bioloski vezan), no eto - poznajem ta dva para, i o njima i odnosu prema njihovim curicama, stilu odgoja, itd., imam odlicno misljenje.

----------


## Audrey

OOOps   :Embarassed:  , htjela sam replicirati TATI MATI (sorry tatek, nedopustivo je s moje strane što sam vas uspjela pomiješati iako vas je svega par muških na forumu, potrudit ću se više ubuduće)

----------


## ninet

I dalje nema nikog ko poznaje parove koji su posvojili djecu...Cekam Apricot i Eltona....

----------


## Elly

> I dalje nema nikog ko poznaje parove koji su posvojili djecu...Cekam Apricot i Eltona....


Kako nema? Procitaj malo bolje...   :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Pa procitala sam...tvoji poznanici imaju djecu kojoj su bioloski roditelji. Takve znam cak i ja...  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Pa procitala sam...tvoji poznanici imaju djecu kojoj su bioloski roditelji. Takve znam cak i ja...


U oba slucaja, sa svake strane je po jedan partner posvojio dijete. 
U prvom slucaju je jedan bioloski roditelj a drugi rodjak, ali u drugom slucaju jedna od majki nema nikakve bioloske veze s djetetom.

----------


## TATA MATA

> osobno mislim da ljudi previše guraju svoje nosove tamo gdje im nije mjesto i da prvo trebaju pomesti pred svojim vratima. Nisu mi jasni ljudi koje brine kaj ja znam porast homoseksualizma u svijetu, a ne brine ih raspad vlastitih obitelji.


Odlicno receno !

----------


## ninet

Razumijem. 
Ja govorim o situaciji da Elton i David odu u neki dom i posvoje dijete.
Dakle niti jedan roditelj nema biolosku vezu s njim.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> *Sve to poravdavate i sutite dok se ne desi vama* kao sto je ne znam tko rekao da...NEMA NISTA PROTIV DOK SE NE DIRA NJU !


Dok nam se ne desi...što?

----------


## Sanja

> TATA MATA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Sve to poravdavate i sutite dok se ne desi vama* kao sto je ne znam tko rekao da...NEMA NISTA PROTIV DOK SE NE DIRA NJU !
> 
> 
> Dok nam se ne desi...što?


Da te posvoje dva zgodna dečka, mommy!   :Laughing:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Sanja   :Laughing:

----------


## josie

ja bih da se ovo zaključa...  :Sad:

----------


## TATA MATA

> Dok nam se ne desi...što?


Dok se ne desi da tvoj "Marko" dofura mado "Tomislava" i kaze evo mama ovo je moj dragi i zivjet cemo tu na katu !
Ti ces narano kao ultracool mama reci...odlicno sine nema problema, a ako treba pricuvat unuce tu sam !
Unuce ?
Aha, oprosti sine zaletila sam se malo.
Ma nema frke mama evo ja sam dao svoju spremu sestri od Tomislava pa ce nam ona rodit malu curicu koju ces moci cuvat.
Oooo, pa to je odlicno sine...kazes ti !
Znas sine sviđa mi se to kaj se tako igrate sa djecom i kak se sve moze na ovom svijetu. Bravo ja te podrzavam, a i mogao bi dati jos spreme za susedu Baricu bas da vidim kakvo bi djete ispalo !

I svi su zivjeli sretno i zadovoljno !

----------


## Lutonjica

> TATA MATA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Sve to poravdavate i sutite dok se ne desi vama* kao sto je ne znam tko rekao da...NEMA NISTA PROTIV DOK SE NE DIRA NJU !
> 
> 
> Dok nam se ne desi...što?


da, to i mene zanima?

dok mi dijete ne izjavi da je homoseksualac?

pa baš zato i jesam za mogućnost homoseksualnih brakova i posvajanja, da bi mi i dijete jednog dana moglo ostvariti svoje želje (ako će joj/ mu brak i posvojenje biti želje).

----------


## Lutonjica

već si odgovorio.
a i ja tebi   :Grin:  

ovdje me muči još jedna stvar, generaliziranje da je prihvaćanje homoseksualizma pomodarstvo.

kod mene to nipošto nije slučaj, ja tako razmišljam jer su me roditelji tako odgojili.
i tako sam razmišljala kad sam imala 10 godina i kad sam imala 20, a razmišljam i danas.

i znam da bi me moji roditelji u potpunosti bili podržali, da se desilo da sam homoseksualne spolne orijentacije.
kao što će podržati i svoje unuče.
a i ja svoje dijete.

----------


## TATA MATA

Da se razumijemo...
Ja isto tako necu Viti, NIKAD okrenut leđa bez obzira na bilo kaj !
No razlika je u tome kaj joj ja isto tako NIKAD necu kupovat slikovnice koje podrzavaju i objasnjavaju kako je gay O.K. jer nije.
Isto tako stoji za one pjesmice i narodnjake i da ne nabrajam dalje.

Ha, cuj kako stvari stoje mozda cu ja biti u manjini za par godina, pa ce p***** morat poštovat moje mišljenje jer sam manjina !  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

meni bi moji kupovali takve slikovnice, da ih je onda bilo   :Wink:  

(i morala sam ti editirat onaj pogrdni naziv iz gornjeg posta)

----------


## branka1

E, upravo to htjedoh pitati.

Što da vam dijete jednog dana kaže da je gay?

Ha?  što onda?

Do viđenja?

Zato nemojte nikoga osuđivati jer ne znate što vas sutra čeka od vaše djece.

Osim ako već imate spreman negativan odgovor na moje pitanje.

A i opet bih preporučila slikovnicu "Super je bit različit". U svakom pogledu.
Da je više nas takve slikovnice čitalo u vrtićima (a smatram da bi to trebala postati obavezna literatura u vrtićima) bilo bi manje ovakvih predrasuda




> Mommy zar ti stvarno mislis da ljudska rasa moze opstat sa istospolnim brakovima


I ja ću odgovoriti. Stvarno mislim da može opstati. Zato što će oni uvijek biti manjina. I potpuno mi je nebulozna ona izjava u Saboru da sad želimo napraviti homoseksualno društvo (ili tako nekako, ne znam citat). Koje homoseksulano društvo?  Koliko gayeva ima u RH, koliko u svijetu? Pa nije to trend, modni hit ovog ljeta p ćemo sad svi postati gay jer je to inn (kako jje netko gore rekao). 
I meni je vrijeđanje kad netko kaže da ja želim biti u modi i in pa sad podržavam homosesulace. Znači, nemam svoje mišljenje, nego se povodim za većinom, a trenutno je in podržavati ih?[/code]

----------


## TATA MATA

U "nase" vrijeme nije bilo takvih knjizica niti je bilo govora o tome pa samo ispali više-manje O.K. zar ne ?

Upravo zato ne vidim razlog da bi sad ja forso Vitu da cita slikovnice gdje se podrzava homice, a jos manje da to postane obavezena literatura.

----------


## LeaB

> ovo mi miriši na svađu 
> 
> 
> dozvoljavanje posvajanja jednoj osobi, a to je kod nas dozvoljeno koliko znam, nija ništa bolje niti lošije od posvajanja od homoseksualnog para. štoviše, kako zakon, koji ne priznaje homoseksualne zajednice, može znati da li je osoba koja kao samostalan roditelj podnosi zahtjev za posvajanjem, nije ujedno i homoseksualac.
> 
> a vi koji spominjete traume i teret i ostale truć trać fore, pomislite kolika je trauma i teret odrastanje u domu BEZ iti jednog roditelja.
> 
> bolje roditelji homoseksualci koji će voljeti i brinuti se o djetetu, nego neki biološki roditelji o kojima čitamo po crnim kronikama.


Apsolutno.


Nego: Što biste učinili da vam se dijete deklarira kao homoseksualac? Da li bi ste onda postali tolerantniji?

----------


## TATA MATA

Cijelo vrijeme ustvari zelim rec da Sabor RH ima puuuuno pametnijeg posla i vaznijih zakon za izglasat nego istospolne brakove !

Neka izadu na ulicu i pogledaju oko sebe kakva nam je drzava, a ne glumit idiote !

----------


## Sanja

> U "nase" vrijeme nije bilo takvih knjizica niti je bilo govora o tome pa samo ispali više-manje O.K. zar ne ?


Ako misliš da je netolerancija različitosti "više-manje ok", onda smo svi ispali super.  8)

----------


## aries24

onima koji se boje da će homosexualci prevladati preostaje da se bjesomučno bace na stvaranje puno male "normalne" djece i spriječe katastrofu koja nam prijeti
mene nije strah mogućnosti da mi sin dovede zeta jednog dana, nego činjenice da će mu kreature koje nemaju ama baš nikakve veze s njim zagorčavati život, a zbog čega, kojim pravom???
zato želim da svi dobri ljudi imaju iste šanse, (a i lošima želim iste šanse da završe u zatvoru)
bilo kakva diskriminacija je diskriminacija 
nema onoga tko na bilo koji način ne bi mogao biti diskriminiran
a svijet iz te perspektive izgleda puno drugačije

----------


## Sanja

> nema onoga tko na bilo koji način ne bi mogao biti diskriminiran
> a svijet iz te perspektive izgleda puno drugačije


Upravo tako!

----------

